# Antec 200



## BumbleBee (Jun 2, 2009)

Source


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice for the super cheap gamer.  Looks like it'll hold most full sized cards ok.  Is there a 240mm fan in the front bottom?  Looks like the mesh would indicate that.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 2, 2009)

Lotsa room for hiding wires. Still I don't like Antec cases.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 2, 2009)

Why coudn't they have just made a smaller 300? I really dislike that!


----------



## JATownes (Jun 2, 2009)

Too Small...But nice looking and I do like the large cutout on the MB tray for removing the CPU cooler.  Better that the small squares that never line up right.


----------



## erocker (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks like it could be a Sonata with a different front panel.


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 2, 2009)

It doesn't seem cheap to me, the 300 is $55 off Newegg, this is actually more. I'm sure it'll drop in price eventually but it still wouldn't justify buying this over the 300.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 3, 2009)

the source is a corsair case?
edit: nevermind i found it


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 3, 2009)

updated link. it's probably a little more because of the hot swap.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 3, 2009)

the 300 is so much better


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 3, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> the 300 is so much better



Definitely!

Apart from being massively disappointed with the 200, I'm _actually_ thinking about purchasing a 300 so that I can rebuild my old 939 system and maybe mod and sell it on. From my own experiences this case is brilliant to work with, however I think a lot of people already know that.


----------



## Ramo1203 (Jun 3, 2009)

The Hot-Swap HDD on the front panel is KICKASS. However still no cable management as good as the CM690 and may I ask why there is no ventilation holes on the bottom of the PSU area? Looks like a nice case but lacks some small details.


----------



## _jM (Jun 4, 2009)

That thing looks way to "cheap" to me.. too much plastic on it.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 4, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> the 300 is so much better



The 300 only comes with 2 fans, this comes with 5 I believe. Would also make a price difference.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 4, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> The 300 only comes with 2 fans, this comes with 5 I believe. Would also make a price difference.



i meant this one looks like the $20 one i have lying around me but the 300 one is more elegant while this one looks like it's designed by my 9 year old brother


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 4, 2009)

I definitely agree on the looks, It could be just a little worse though.


----------



## Icejon (Jun 5, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> I definitely agree on the looks, It could be just a little worse though.



I don't like the looks either, it looks like an antec 300 got webbed by spider man and they added the front thermaltake xdock thing.  One thing to be careful with those type of sata backplanes is unlike E-Sata, internal SATA is not rated very high for durability.  E-Sata is rated for at least 100,000 disconnects and connections, but SATA is rated for like 10,000.  Coming from a person who has destroyed the SATA connectors on a motherboard or hard drive, I would just be careful using the front mount SATA backplane.  I would probably put an HDD in it and leave it there. 

Antec 300 was never my style, too cramped in the inside compared to my CM 590. That is why I'll have to pass on this 200.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jun 5, 2009)

I think it actually looks like a pretty sweet case to me. $59 might be a little steep of price for it though. I think $49 or so would be more appropriate.


----------

